# 30minsoccerbetandwin for today



## 30minsoccer (Jan 28, 2012)

Turkish Super League
Antalyaspor v Genclerbirligi

Antalyaspor, after two loss is away from the first eight, that leads to the play-offs. Genclerbirligi, although it's bad performance, has nine points more than Antalyaspor, with only one loss in the last nine matches. No goal in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## 30minsoccer (Jan 29, 2012)

First goal @ 14' Win!


----------



## 30minsoccer (Jan 29, 2012)

Greek Super League

Giannina v Panetolikos

Giannina is in the danger zone, without a win in the last 11 matches. In the last six matches the team gained only one point. Panetolikos has no win in the last five matches, with only two goals scored and 12 under 2.5 goals scores in 16 matches. No goal in the first 10 minutes.


----------

